# Educational software  for kids Imac G3 OS 8.6



## Bill M (Apr 30, 2006)

As the title suggests I am after educational software for a 6 yr old  girl who is using my G3 imac running OS 8.6, I already have Kidspix deluxe which is great, is there other programs worthy of aquiring and where can I get them? I am based in Australia,
thank you for any suggestions,
regards
Bill.


----------

